# TV Tie down



## Warren504 (Dec 7, 2003)

What solutions does anyone have for securing the TV on it's self for travel?


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

I bought a set of "clips" at an RV store that have self adhesive tape on them with little levers so you can remove the TV whenever you like. So far so good!


----------

